# I am from Tunisia, I need a help



## Bacem Tunisia (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello mates,
Even I am a product designer and I am very passionate about graphic design, Merch by Amazon didn't accept me for more than 4 monthes trying to join. Please can anyone can help me and give me an approved account to start work, I really need it. 
Thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

No one knows why MBA accepts some applicants and denies others, in part because they never give a reason when they do it. Having talent and a proven track record of design and sales success elsewhere appears not to matter. My best guess is that MBA rejects applicants who have hard (or impossible) to verify banking and identity information, and applicants from countries where it is, in practical terms, impossible to enforce the legal aspects of their Terms of Service. I do not know if any of that applies in the case of Tunisia.

Beyond that speculation, I know no more about how to get accepted than you do (or I suspect anyone else).

Note that their policy is: rejected once, rejected permanently. There are potentially ways around that, but I'm not quite sure how much bother and expense one needs to go to, as no one really knows how or what they check.

Note 2: If you think getting on MBA is a confusing pain in the butt, that is just the beginning. You are allowed to upload no more than 10 designs until you have sold 10 items. It can take months, or infinity, to get those 10 sales. Many of us bought our own products in order to move up to the next tier, which is 25. Then 100, and on and on. I'm at tier 10,000 and have been on MBA since early 2018. I quit uploading for most of the past 2 years because their Bot that scans listings for policy violations got so hyperactive. It does not understand context, so is prone to rejecting a listing just because it contains a word that in another context might represent a policy violation. Every word in your listing: Title, Description, Brand Name, Bullet Points is reviewed for compliance. Every rejection includes the threat of account termination. Maybe they wouldn't actually do that for the type of rejections I typically get, but they most certainly will for infringement on trademark or copyright, so don't even think about creating designs that have anything at all to do with sports teams, movies, musicians, famous people, or any brand or company of any kind.

People do sometimes sell MBA accounts, though Amazon does not approve of that. It seems they go for quite a bit of money, considering that Amazon might terminate it at any time for any number of reasons.

Getting on MBA isn't the magical money making machine the YouTube gurus make it out to be (they are trying to make money off of YouTube themselves). But, yes, it is a potential source of $, if you can manage to not get kicked off and manage to upload something non-infringing that actually sells.


----------



## Bacem Tunisia (Nov 1, 2021)

NoXid said:


> No one knows why MBA accepts some applicants and denies others, in part because they never give a reason when they do it. Having talent and a proven track record of design and sales success elsewhere appears not to matter. My best guess is that MBA rejects applicants who have hard (or impossible) to verify banking and identity information, and applicants from countries where it is, in practical terms, impossible to enforce the legal aspects of their Terms of Service. I do not know if any of that applies in the case of Tunisia.
> 
> Beyond that speculation, I know no more about how to get accepted than you do (or I suspect anyone else).
> 
> ...


Hello,
Thank you so much for this amaizing response , straight to the point🧡✅.Yes it's all clear about how MBA works. All my informations, identity and bank account (payoneer) were verified and correct but it doesn't work.Thank you.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Bacem Tunisia said:


> Hello,
> Thank you so much for this amaizing response , straight to the point🧡✅.Yes it's all clear about how MBA works. All my informations, identity and bank account (payoneer) were verified and correct but it doesn't work.Thank you.


Have you tried Redbubble or TeePublic or the other sites like that? In addition to MBA, I sell on both of those. No application/approval needed. As long as you have identity and banking info that works, you should be able to sell your designs on those sites. Also no tiers, so aren't limited to just 10 designs to start with, and their policies and enforcement are less traumatic and easier to understand.


----------



## Bacem Tunisia (Nov 1, 2021)

NoXid said:


> Have you tried Redbubble or TeePublic or the other sites like that? In addition to MBA, I sell on both of those. No application/approval needed. As long as you have identity and banking info that works, you should be able to sell your designs on those sites. Also no tiers, so aren't limited to just 10 designs to start with, and their policies and enforcement are less traumatic and easier to understand.


I will try them. Thank you so much really appreciate your help 🙏🧡.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

NoXid said:


> People do sometimes sell MBA accounts, though Amazon does not approve of that. It seems they go for quite a bit of money, considering that Amazon might terminate it at any time for any number of reasons.


how does the buyer assume your identity and banking info?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

into the T said:


> how does the buyer assume your identity and banking info?


The seller gives you control of the email address associated with the MBA account. I assume from there one just changes the banking info to your own. Yeah, seems like Amazon could stomp on you right there and put an end to this, but apparently they don't. I suppose if I were "manufacturing" MBA accounts for sale, I would create an S corp with it's own tax ID for each MBA account and include that in the sale ... but not sure.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

NoXid said:


> The seller gives you control of the email address associated with the MBA account. I assume from there one just changes the banking info to your own. Yeah, seems like Amazon could stomp on you right there and put an end to this, but apparently they don't. I suppose if I were "manufacturing" MBA accounts for sale, I would create an S corp with it's own tax ID for each MBA account and include that in the sale ... but not sure.


i see, it is more of a sale of the business with designs, rather than just a sale of an mba account
had i been apprised of this info earlier i would have designed with more mass appeal
i really never cared too much about my mba account and am still at only 10 items
now i'll do some hopefully more appealing designs with an eye to a sale later

thanks NoXid, the wheels are in motion
any design tips for mass appeal on that platform are most welcome 
(pm me and i'll cut you in when i sell)


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

into the T said:


> i see, it is more of a sale of the business with designs, rather than just a sale of an mba account
> had i been apprised of this info earlier i would have designed with more mass appeal
> i really never cared too much about my mba account and am still at only 10 items
> now i'll do some hopefully more appealing designs with an eye to a sale later
> ...


Ha! Other than the 50th anniversary of the moon landing, I have done a fairly competent job of dodging mass appeal  Sold over a 1,000 of those before it's time had passed. Now that I've let the cat out of the bag, you should be getting ready for the 100th anniversary ...

Like with the moon landing, and my other decent sellers, I simply did stuff I was interested in, knew enough about, and would wear myself (well, mostly). There's really no point paying attention to what others have done, other than to avoid wasting your time being redundant.

I actually uploaded something this morning ... and it didn't get rejected. My Christmas miracle came early this year  I doubt this one will ever sell, but I became unaccountably obsessed with doing the art once I had the idea in my head, while other ideas lay around on Post-Its like so much leaf litter.


----------



## bandjay (11 mo ago)

NoXid said:


> The seller gives you control of the email address associated with the MBA account. I assume from there one just changes the banking info to your own. Yeah, seems like Amazon could stomp on you right there and put an end to this, but apparently they don't. I suppose if I were "manufacturing" MBA accounts for sale, I would create an S corp with it's own tax ID for each MBA account and include that in the sale ... but not sure.


Yeah, thanks for sharing your perspectives and I was likewise hoping to make an S corp with its own assessment ID for every MBA account. Yet, I came to an article or articulation where they include that you are not legitimately expected to get a Tax ID (EIN) Number for an S-Corporation, yet on a practical level, it is a virtual need. Without a Tax ID Number, an S-Corporation can not enlist workers. This is why a Tax ID Number is also known as an EIN: Employer Identification Number.


----------

